# NEED Help!  Thoughts?  Thank you in advance...



## anniemomster (Nov 12, 2013)

Sad...
I recently bid on a photos shoot for my holiday cards at a silent auction and won. I did it to save money and went through with the shoot only to find we will not get the photos digitally unless we spend a minim of $1500 on prints and then we can buy single medium sized images at $50 a piece, for only the ones we ordered. They are such beautiful pictures but we can not afford this. 
The photographer keeps touting how she only has a high end clientele and this is the work they expect and appreciate, but we are not high end and I'm not sure why she'd donate a photography package (that we bid $150 for) that was seemingly a "prize" for the high bidder, at a little league fundraiser in a modest town, if her clientele was so high, or that given the circumstance she wouldn't make an exception since this is a donated service.... It's only a partial donation and now I'm getting the short end of the stick as the high bidder. I saw bidding on this item as an opportunity to be able to afford something nice while supporting my local community, and like I said, I just feel completely taken advantage of... And my photos held hostage. I will add that we have agreed to purchase $850 worth of metal prints for our walls, I'm not even a fan of the ONE single family picture she offered us, but she still won't release files other then thumbnails of ONLY the ones we are ordering. 
Any suggestions? Is this ethical? 
I'm so sad. My family struggles to make ends meet financially, and this was a creative investment that was supposed to help us and our community, and I've told her that and she offered me a payment plan to buy a $600 album with ALL the 23 prints laid out in the board book album how she deems artistic. She is giving me 25 Christmas cards free as a consolation prize at the bargain bid winning $150, but designing the card as she sees fit. She will TRY to find a card that fits all 3 kids plus a family photo (the one I don't like) or if she can't find that in her purchased templates, she will just use only the family photo (yes the one I don't like again). I don't get a choice on cards even. I'm so sad.
Any suggestions are very appreciated.


----------



## SnappingShark (Nov 12, 2013)

I do not know from a legal standpoint (or who hosted your auction - perhaps you can detail to them), but as much as this sucks, I would let your community know that this "Artist" is not a) charitable, b) not community driven or c) ethical.

Also, I would cut your losses at this point and try to move forward.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 12, 2013)

anniemomster,

Welcome to the forum. Sorry that you are disappointed with the opportunity. I don't know what you were expecting to get out of this exactly. You paid the $150 for the holiday photoshoot and cards? It sounds like you are expecting the hi-resolution images for this as well? Was this listed as part of the deal? If not, then why are you expecting it?

Why are you feeling that your pictures are being held hostage? The photographer owns the copyright and the rights to those images.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 12, 2013)

BrightByNature said:


> I do not know from a legal standpoint (or who hosted your auction - perhaps you can detail to them), but as much as this sucks, I would let your community know that this "Artist" is not a) charitable, b) not community driven or c) ethical.
> 
> Also, I would cut your losses at this point and try to move forward.



Why do you think the photographers is not charitable? If they auction was for the shoot and the holiday cards then it appears that the photo is delivering.

I don't think that we know enough about the situation to determine what's going on here.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 12, 2013)

It seems like what is really at issue here is this: What could you have reasonably understood that you were bidding on at the time of the auction? What, exactly, did the Auction listing describe this as? Was there any fine print spelled out that perhaps you missed at the time?
If the item just said "photo shoot" that would be so nebulous, I'd never bid on it. Technically, she fulfilled that bid item. You got a photo shoot.  If the item said, "Photo shoot and holiday cards, or Photo Shoot with X # of prints or digital copies," something like that, then that's what you ought to get.
Is it misleading to offer a "photo shoot" as a bid item without mentioning that actually receiving the digital copies or prints will cost you an extra boatload of bucks? Maybe. Is there anything you could do about it? Probably not.

If the Auction specifically stated something for this item that you did not receive, then I'd certainly press the issue--first with the photographer, then with at least the Better Business Bureau.
But if it only stated "photo shoot"--you may have just gotten a $150 lesson in getting details before diving into an auction item!

Regardless--If I were in your shoes, and already paid the $150 and did the photo shoot, but didn't like the ONE family picture and wanted more control over the card design&#8230;I'd cut my losses.  Otherwise, you're going to spend MORE money, and I doubt seriously you're going to like those cards no matter WHAT they look like--because to you, they are just going to be a reminder of having "been taken" (as you see it, anyway).
Cut your losses, go find a photographer who does NOT market to high-end clientele--there's plenty of them out there, but they may or may not produce the quality results--then get ALL the details before agreeing to anything.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 12, 2013)

This is (unfortunately from your standpoint) absolutely normal business practice, especially amongst photographers with a wealthier clientele.  I'm not a lawyer, nor do I play one on television, but I doubt very much if there is any recourse for you.  Is it a case that you may not have read all of the fine-print on the prize package (eg, was your prize simply the cost of the session fee, which often does not include product) or did the photographer not make clear what the actual prize was?  

My guess was that the prize was simply the cost of the session fee, and that you were on the hook for any product you wanted to buy.  It does sound to me like shes being unusually close with her work, but bear in mind that it is HER work, and not yours, even though the images are of you and  your family, she owns them, and always will.  Photographs are like software; when you pay for one, you aren't actually buying it, but rather paying for the right to use/display it.  It does seem unfair to the consumer, but that's the way both the law and the business work.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 12, 2013)

ronlane said:


> The photographer owns the copyright and the rights to those images.


Most people do not know that.  That is why she feels "held hostage"

Personally, I would stick to what was in the $150 package and leave it at that.

Then chat with the local community event about the situation, but I'm not sure if they would/could do anything.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 12, 2013)

Just loose your $150 and don't pay another penny


----------



## ronlane (Nov 12, 2013)

astroNikon said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > The photographer owns the copyright and the rights to those images.
> ...



I would agree with your statement that most don't know that, which is why I stated that, so that the OP will now know.


----------



## anniemomster (Nov 12, 2013)

No Ron, it was not to shoot for holiday cards, thats what in my mind I would do with the pictures., the advertisement at the charity event just said, You are bidding for a free Photoshoot, with"Her name".  I asked what came with and I confirmed I would be given all images, so I outbid everyone by more then 2ce.  the next highest bid was $35.... but I wanted to blow it out.
Again, I am spending $850 plus spent the $150 plus I am buying christmas cards FROM HER for for $45 for 25 cards.  I specifically asked if I will get the images and the auctioneer said yes, she is a close personal friend, and presented this as something she was donating as a good cause.  It wasn't until I spoke to her AFTER I bought it, that I learned of her policy.  At first she would  sell me the images at $50..... then it became $50 per image, then it became, medium resolution only, then it became, "Will give me the thumbnails"  then it became, "only the thumbnails of that which you are purchasing, then it became, $50 per medium resolution of ONLY the prints you order IF you spend $1,500.  I mean, its not right.
Also she's acting like since she charges $200 for her shoots, and I only paid $150 at the auction that she's GIVING me so much.  Not bending, not honoring what was told.... etc.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 12, 2013)

It sounds like what was offered at auction was only the photoshoot, not any actual products at all. No cards, no prints, no nothing, without giving the photographer more money. If this is correct, the photographer is a scumbag. At best thoughtless, at worst a sleazy and mercenary crook.

While it's true that the shoot and the actual products are usually priced separately, to auction off only the part that hasn't got any value to the client is really crummy. Unbending to the point of giving you 25 unsatisfactory cards is unacceptable. It's like auctioning off the table service for a dinner at a restaurant, but not, you know, any actual food. "We're auctioning off corkage on up to 5 bottles of wine. No, no, not any actual wine. Just the fee to take the corks out." Sure, one pays for both, but at a charity auction I expect to get something for the amount I bid, not just some teaser.

I don't think there's anything you can do, but I would a) let the charity know to not do business with this person again and b) I would yelp the crap out of them.

Now, if the deal all along was that you got so and so many cards, and that's what you bid on, and that's what you got, well, that's just how it is. In that case you bid on cards, you won cards, and you got cards. End of story.


----------



## anniemomster (Nov 12, 2013)

Lol, actually 5 times as much, but I was just stating in expression.  I can do math, lol.


----------



## anniemomster (Nov 12, 2013)

No, it wasn't for cards.  It was in my mind what I would do with the pictures, but now I'm buying $850 prints for my walls which is great, but unexpected.  It certainly is an investment, especially for us.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 12, 2013)

It does sound like you are getting a raw deal with her changing the story. As stated by tirediron, I'm no lawyer and don't want to be, I'm not sure there is much you can do other than scream as others have suggested. Maybe buy the cards and cancel the rest of the order. It's easy for her to play hard ball since you have the $850 order in.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 12, 2013)

It sounds to me as if what was being auctioned was unclear. That's a problem.

I wouldn't give this person any money at all. There's plenty of excellent photographers out there who'll make it clear what it is that you're buying and what it is that you're not, and won't weasel around changing the story on you.


----------



## anniemomster (Nov 12, 2013)

Problem is I saw the pictures and they are beautiful.  My middle son is 3 and we've tested for autism, which thankfully he seems to just be a late bloomer for now, but he has some traits, and will rarely open up for anyone.  She shot him laughing and hamming it up, because I was encouraging him behind her, and she was very non threatening to him... I cried when I saw the pictures because I can't capture that from him.  He's normally very straight faced.  Its crazy because my daughter and other son who are natural hams would not smile, but she go great pics of them too... different.  23 prints in all of our family, but only one sitting family shot I dislike which looks like the one she's going to use. Again, I could buy an album of the 23 prints for $650 and she will lay them out.  
I was just wondering if anyone had any advice on how to get my digital images besides paying nearly $5000+ after all is said and done... I can't afford that.  I just see it as, look, I'm ordering $850.00 worth of prints, now sell me the images please because 1/2 of something is better then 100% of nothing, and I was presented this as the original included package at the auction.  I will pay for them.  Let's just come to an agreement on a fair price due to the misunderstanding.  Am I being dumb? (besides my bad math)


----------



## anniemomster (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  Im going to try one last time to talk to her and come up with something.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 12, 2013)

While I think most of us can appreciate your perspective, there's also the photographer's point of view, which is probably something like this:  "I've spent years learning and practicing my craft and I can create amazing images even under difficult circumstances.  While the cost of the prints and services seem high, rental on a studio can be as much as $25/sq ft/month, insurance, book-keeping and legal services aren't cheap, and high-end finishing services are very deer as well.  In addition, the photographer is proud of her work, and one of the reasons that digital files are not a 'give-away' item is because as part of her artistic vision, she wants to retain control over how they're printed.  You can bet that if you took one of her files to Wal-mart, the end result would NOT be the same as the product purchased from her!  

I agree that $5000 is a lot of money, but unless there was something misleading in the advertising, I'm afraid you're probably up the proverbial creek.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 12, 2013)

It's always difficult to read between the lines in these kinds of cases, but it does sound ,at least "somewhat" like the photographer is using this charity event to rip you off. As amolitor mentioned, if ALL she was offering was "the shoot", with zero products or images of any kind, I would say that she's a rip-off artist. A scammer. Perhaps a talented shooter, but also unethical and despicable.

However, YOU, if you are or were expecting to receive a whole bunch of digital images for say, $150 or perhaps a bit more, probably have unrealistic expectations. And based on what you JUST posted, now, at this point in the thread, it seems like she made many very good photos. Based on what I can gather, she's not the kind of shooter who will make a bunch of photos of the whole family, and then sell you a $200 DVD disc with a boatload of digital images...she seems like she's in the business of selling paper.


----------



## KmH (Nov 12, 2013)

When we only get to hear one side of a story there is no way to make any firm type of judgement.


----------



## anniemomster (Nov 12, 2013)

KmH said:


> When we only get to hear one side of a story there is no way to make any firm type of judgement.



No, the photographer was aware, and she told me, " I'm a professional who photographs only the upper income demographics, like professional ball players, and you were supposed to call me to shoot within one week of the auction (news to me). Now that we are past it, since you didn't know, I'm willing to give you my photo session fees free.... I normally charge 200.00., and I'll do a holiday mini session since you said you wanted an Xmas picture. I have templates and will put you r pics. Into a card and give you 25 free, and you will have to pay for anything over. I will choose the template according to what you should do I with my pictures. I can't do what the auction was for at this point since it's after a week since the auction, I'm sorry this is all I could offer now." Ok, no one said I only had a week to shoot, wasn't written anywhere, and her consolation was a holiday mini shoot which I agreed to since I was afraid to lose all my money. Since she has templates and printer paper, it's a wash to her other then sitting fees. I did not get what I bid for. Absolutely 100% did not. No confusion, just steam rolling. I didn't think fast enough, I mentioned I really wanted the disk, but she wouldn't honor it since it had been more then a week after the auction. I didn't even get confirmation until well over a week. She then told me images were $50 per image. As time went on and she realized I just wanted images on disk, the images suddenly became medium resolution only, and only those images that I order on prints which she designs and frames or has mounted could be ordered for $50 not any others at all, and I couldn't even order any for $50 until I spent $1,500 first, then she'd let me buy them.... Etc. anyway it's costing me $850, plus I guess if I'm lucky, I get to get to BUY those 4 images on med res files... That's if she even allows me to without spending the $1,500 required to spend to buy med resolution pictures, (and I guess I will have to figure out the other 19 images, maybe the $600 8x8 board book photo album, NOT high def as she stated, the cheap one... I could buy too.... She let me know I could make monthly payments and try to pay off the price of the album.... How nice of her, and then she will print it for me sometime after I pay it off, probably 6 months or so. Then I get to buy, if I'm lucky because I'm just barely at $1,500 required to buy med res files at $50 each file... Then I still have to buy those, again, if she lets me.... Another $1000. And I'm not even sure a photo album counts for being able to buy the files. She also told me she'd give me thumbnails of all the pics, but only if I place an order, (apparently she thinks they are big enough for Facebook sharing,) but once she realized I would do that instead of buy a photo album, she NOW says I can only have thumbnails of the ones I purchase. It's freaking BS! I'm getting more angry as I type. Trust me this was full on taken advantage of.



​


----------



## sashbar (Nov 12, 2013)

anniemomster said:


> No Ron, it was not to shoot for holiday cards, thats what in my mind I would do with the pictures., the advertisement at the charity event just said, You are bidding for a free Photoshoot, with"Her name".  I asked what came with and I confirmed I would be given all images, so I outbid everyone by more then 2ce.  the next highest bid was $35.... but I wanted to blow it out.
> Again, I am spending $850 plus spent the $150 plus I am buying christmas cards FROM HER for for $45 for 25 cards.  I specifically asked if I will get the images and the auctioneer said yes, she is a close personal friend, and presented this as something she was donating as a good cause.  It wasn't until I spoke to her AFTER I bought it, that I learned of her policy.  At first she would  sell me the images at $50..... then it became $50 per image, then it became, medium resolution only, then it became, "Will give me the thumbnails"  then it became, "only the thumbnails of that which you are purchasing, then it became, $50 per medium resolution of ONLY the prints you order IF you spend $1,500.  I mean, its not right.
> Also she's acting like since she charges $200 for her shoots, and I only paid $150 at the auction that she's GIVING me so much.  Not bending, not honoring what was told.... etc.



And she is your close personal friend?? Wow. Just wow. 
Your family struggles to make ends meet financially, and you are spending $850 plus $150 on photographs taken by your close friend? At a charity event? And you are saying it is certainly an *investment* ?
I always thought that "investent" is something that brings money..

I am sorry, there is something wrong with my brain.. or this whole situation is just.. mad..  I just do not get it..  :banghead:

PS Really, just cut your losses and forget about this story. Your losses are not big at the moment: $150 + 1 close personal friend.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 12, 2013)

anniemomster said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > When we only get to hear one side of a story there is no way to make any firm type of judgement.
> ...


Ok, well this sounds like a whole lot of BS to me - now if it were me I wouldn't do business with her under any circumstances.  Honestly I think your a lot better off walking away and cutting your losses.  If you really want to spend the money and get some good pictures I'd be willing to bet you could find a good photographer in your area who could most likely give you as good if not better results, and even if you had to spend close to what this person is charging you I think you'd be much better off starting from scratch.  This is obviously not the sort of person you want to do business with, and certainly not the sort of person you want to shell out this kind of money too, it's likely to turn out to be a horrible investment no matter how good the pictures might be because frankly I seriously doubt this deal isn't going to change 10 or 15 more times between now and the time it's all said and done, and each change will end up costing you more money.

However, before you give her a single dime of your money make sure you get absolutely everything in writing and make absolutely certain there is not wiggle room in the language for her to be able to weasel out of her end of the deal later.  This is obviously not the sort of person you can do business with on a handshake.  Also if you are going to give her any money at all, absolutely insist on a written receipt that has her signature, her business name and a date on it and make certain there is a precise listing of all of the goods and services you are supposed to receive - IN DETAIL, on the receipt.  Frankly I strongly recommend you avoid doing business with her because odds are good this is very likely to wind up in court, but if you must make certain you have a paper trail a mile long and 2 miles wide.  Make certain that everything is spelled out exactly in writing, take absolutely nothing for granted, and make sure you have exact, detailed receipts with dates, times, and specific services spelled out in detail.

But I'm hoping you'll take my advice and just walk away from this now, I have no doubt it will save you a lot of heartache in the future.  I would find yourself a good photographer in the local area and start fresh, get an exact listing of prices and services and know exactly what your getting into before you sign anything or any money changes hands.  I know that probably isn't what you really wanted to hear, but honestly I think your going to be much better off in the long run.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 12, 2013)

anniemomster said:


>



.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 12, 2013)

IF the situation is exactly as you describe it--which, as Keith points out, we really have no way of knowing, since we're only hearing one side of the story--but assuming everything is precisely as you say:
I would not give this woman ONE cent of my money. You are getting SUCKERED in by the "cute" pictures--yeah, yeah, yeah, the pictures of your youngest are really wonderful and you haven't been able to get any that good. So, are those pictures actually WORTH selling your own convictions for?
I mean really--either this woman scr*wed you over, or she didn't. If she DID, there's NO way I'd hand her $$ for a single picture--that's like just bending over and asking for another one.

If I pursued this at all, it would be in writing, stating precisely what you understood you had won at auction, including the fact that there were NO qualifiers indicated on the auction item, like a one-week period to book the session, etc.  Then I'd ask her to please provide the written documentation that she gave to the people doing the auction that explained all these limitations. If she cannot provide PROOF that she placed these restrictions on the item she was donating, then I'd threaten to get a lawyer involved, just to see what she does.

That is IF I were to pursue it at all. But more than likely, I would just WALK. AWAY. Sure, I'd be down $150 and lose the chance at some adorable pics of my kids--but I'd still have my convictions, my integrity and my ability to sleep at night, unlike the other individual. Life is TOO short to let things like this eat away at you. Cut it loose.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 12, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> anniemomster said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Derrel (Nov 12, 2013)

Just walk away. File a complaint with the Better Business Bureau. Tell allllll your friends,relative, and associates how she "done you wrong". Win at life. That is what I would do. NOT kidding, at all.


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 12, 2013)

Assuming what you're saying is accurate:

I would tell this "charitable photographer" to go piss up a rope.

You thought you were spending $150.00 for holiday cards. Now this "upper clientele" photographer wants to milk you for_ five grand_? That's outrageous.

Am I reading this right?

I donated a shoot once for a prize package for a radio station in San Diego I was involved with. I made damn sure that everyone involved, from the organizers to the DJ's, knew what I was including. As far as I can see, the only reason _not _to make sure everyone knows that is so the photographer can try to pull something like this.

Write off the $150.00. I'm assuming that went to a charitable cause, so you can take the deduction on your taxes. 

Now, if you struggle to make ends meet, the last thing you need is $850.00 worth of metal prints to hang on your wall. I would walk, and I would make sure that everyone involved in the silent auction knew the details about what you were expected to purchase. While there might not have been anything blatantly false advertised, it appears as though some details were left out...


----------



## gsgary (Nov 13, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> Assuming what you're saying is accurate:
> 
> I would tell this "charitable photographer" to go piss up a rope.
> 
> ...



SHE IS NOT LISTENING, I BET SHE WAS A WONDERFUL AND LOVELY BRIDE. 


THANKS FOR CHANGING WHAT I WROTE
Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anniemomster (Nov 13, 2013)

sashbar said:


> anniemomster said:
> 
> 
> > And she is your close personal friend?? Wow. Just wow.
> ...


----------



## anniemomster (Nov 13, 2013)

And Thank you Steve, I just read your post, don't know how I missed it.  It's nice that you followed through on your commitment.  Hopefully anyone on this thread, if they ever consider donating will remember the perspective of how the customer will see it.  I hope my rant could ultimately help.  
I appreciate your opinion to walk.  My husband and I will discuss.... I still say and have always said, the photo's are beautiful, she's very talented, no doubt about it.  I hate to give her the money after what happened, but I'm going to put it behind me, and since the pictures are made, just probably get them.  After all is said and done, I will have a friendly and eloquent conversation, if she will listen, on how I felt about this, and then thank her for her time, and I hope it will resinate.  I know spending the $850 I pay her, plus probably whatever else I invest, will not feel great to spend, but it is what it is.  I'm going to be the bigger person, cut my losses, and pay for a quality product, and not do business with her again.  :/
Thanks Steve, and thanks to everyones reply's.  They helped a lot.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 13, 2013)

anniemomster said:


> And Thank you Steve, I just read your post, don't know how I missed it. It's nice that you followed through on your commitment. Hopefully anyone on this thread, if they ever consider donating will remember the perspective of how the customer will see it. I hope my rant could ultimately help.
> I appreciate your opinion to walk. My husband and I will discuss.... I still say and have always said, the photo's are beautiful, she's very talented, no doubt about it. I hate to give her the money after what happened, but I'm going to put it behind me, and since the pictures are made, just probably get them. After all is said and done, I will have a friendly and eloquent conversation, if she will listen, on how I felt about this, and then thank her for her time, and I hope it will resinate. I know spending the $850 I pay her, plus probably whatever else I invest, will not feel great to spend, but it is what it is. I'm going to be the bigger person, cut my losses, and pay for a quality product, and not do business with her again. :/
> Thanks Steve, and thanks to everyones reply's. They helped a lot.



Even though I advise against this, if you feel you must make absolutely certain you get everything in writing before you pay her a cent.  Make certain everything you will be getting for your money is specifically detailed and that it is a properly signed contract before you hand her any money at all.  Personally I think this is a terrible idea and something you will most likely come to regret, there are some people you just don't do business with and from the sounds of things she should be right at the top of that list.  But if you absolutely must, make certain that you have everything spelled out in the smallest detail, and then plan on not getting what you want and having to spend some time in small claims court getting it sorted out so you can reclaim the $850.  From what you've stated so far that is going to be the most likely outcome to this scenario.


----------



## Steve5D (Nov 13, 2013)

anniemomster said:


> *I hate to give her the money* after what happened, but I'm *going to put it behind me*, and since the pictures are made, *just probably get them*.  After all is said and done, I will have a friendly and eloquent conversation, if she will listen, on how I felt about this, and then thank her for her time, and I hope it will resinate.  *I know spending the $850 I pay her*, plus probably whatever else I invest, will not feel great to spend, but it is what it is.  I'm going to be the bigger person, *cut my losses*, and pay for a quality product, and not do business with her again.  :/
> Thanks Steve, and thanks to everyones reply's.  They helped a lot.



I'm at a loss. I am seriously, seriously at a loss. I guess I should allow for the possibility that you simply didn't understand what I wrote.

You're NOT cutting your losses if you spend $850.00 for photos. You're only cutting your losses if you walk away. You've stated that you're budgeting right now. Well, if you didn't factor $850.00 for photos into your budget, and you spend it anyway, you're blowing the bottom out of your budget.

You were gamed, plain and simple. You thought you were getting one thing, and it wasn't until you forked over $150.00 that you learned you were getting something completely different. I guarantee you that the photographer knew what you _thought _you were getting. The photographer knew it, and simply chose not to offer additional information. In my book, that's no different than here lying about it. It's a lie through omission.

I'll say this again: WALK AWAY. Take the tax deduction on the $150.00 and WALK AWAY. I don't care how beautiful the photos are. You're being reeled in under some dubious pretenses, and the worst part about it all is that you KNOW you're being reeled in, and you're simply letting it happen.

WALK AWAY...


----------



## sm4him (Nov 13, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> anniemomster said:
> 
> 
> > *I hate to give her the money* after what happened, but I'm *going to put it behind me*, and since the pictures are made, *just probably get them*.  After all is said and done, I will have a friendly and eloquent conversation, if she will listen, on how I felt about this, and then thank her for her time, and I hope it will resinate.  *I know spending the $850 I pay her*, plus probably whatever else I invest, will not feel great to spend, but it is what it is.  I'm going to be the bigger person, *cut my losses*, and pay for a quality product, and not do business with her again.  :/
> ...



Even IF you had $850 factored into the budget for photos, I *still* wouldn't give that $850 to someone under the circumstances you've described. Not EVEN for the best pictures ever of my kids. Just seems too much like a reward for duplicity to me. But, whatever.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 13, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> anniemomster said:
> 
> 
> > *I hate to give her the money* after what happened, but I'm *going to put it behind me*, and since the pictures are made, *just probably get them*.  After all is said and done, I will have a friendly and eloquent conversation, if she will listen, on how I felt about this, and then thank her for her time, and I hope it will resinate.  *I know spending the $850 I pay her*, plus probably whatever else I invest, will not feel great to spend, but it is what it is.  I'm going to be the bigger person, *cut my losses*, and pay for a quality product, and not do business with her again.  :/
> ...



You will have to SHOUT louder she is deaf


----------

